
Tipjoy Makes A Useful Premium Twitter App To Test Its Payments API - ivankirigin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/19/tipjoy-makes-a-useful-premium-twitter-app-to-test-its-payments-api/
======
shabda
Open sourced, and written with Django.

~~~
gojomo
So the $0.99/month is if you want a hosted version? Or a voluntary tip in
appreciation for the open source?

~~~
ivankirigin
The fee is mandated for Tatatweet the app to work. It isn't voluntary. The
code is completely free.

~~~
gojomo
Your answer only increases my confusion. How is the fee mandated if the code
is "completely free" and "open source" and can be run using peoples' own
hardware and twitter accounts?

(Neither "free software" nor "open source" in the common definitions include a
company charging for the right to run software. You can charge for delivering
a copy, but you can't prevent others from also sharing and running the code
without charge.)

It would help clarify things if there were a license in the GitHub source
other than "todo: insert business friendly license here :)". (Do you mean
friendly to other businesses, or friendly to TipJoy?)

~~~
ivankirigin
If you want to use <http://tatatweet.com>, it costs around $1 per group per
month. If you want to clone the whole site, feel free. Maybe start
moc.teewtat.at

I do need to insert something better in the license. I want others businesses
to copy the code. I'll get on that today.

Note that just because everything is open source doesn't mean it is free to
clone the site. Most people don't know how.

------
rms
Good idea, congrats on the launch.

